# People selling tackle at the pierr



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Boats (including mine) ransacked in the Destin / Holiday Isle area last night. Tons of tackle stolen. If you guy see anyone selling tackle on the piers in the next couple days call the Okaloosa Sheriff or snap a picture of the perps.


----------



## REEFD (Oct 28, 2009)

That sux Bro ,maybe they'll catch em .You might ought to give a description of your stuff in case someone sees someone sellin it.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

what kind of tackle was stolen?

i hate to hear this kind of stuff


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

That sucks. That used to happen a couple times a year at a place I used to work. The perps would wade around the fence that went into the water an rip off all electronics and fishing stuff. Theu finally had to have security cameras installed all over the docks, buildings and property.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

That sucks. That used to happen a couple times a year at a place I used to work. The perps would wade around the fence that went into the water an rip off all electronics and fishing stuff. Theu finally had to have security cameras installed all over the docks, buildings and property.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

As for what type of stuff -- I want to meet anyone selling any tackle at the peer.


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

there is a guy selling stuff on craigslist tackle and what not


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

They haven't visited me for a while(knock on wood). They used to be regular visitors. May have been the acquisition of a new twice barreled shoot gun?



There was a thread about the LEO finding a shed full of stolen fishing tackle with no real details. I just wondered who and how they got caught. 



I may have missed it. C2



FOG -Friend of Gowge


----------



## BAIT SLINGER (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Mingo , I understand your frustration bro.

But when asked what kind of tackle to be on the look out for , 

you shot back with "As for what type of stuff -- I want to meet anyone selling any tackle on the pier."

Bro , I sell stuff on OIP all the time but it's my Sh#@t. It just seems to me that you want to confront ANYONEsellingANY TACKLEon the pier.Just makesure who you confront is the one that needs to be confronted. That's all I'm gonna say on that.<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

i had every thing i owned to fish with stolen about 4 months ago while i was eating breakfast at the house and this was in the daylight .i know how you feel i want to put some out and do some tree stand type hunting for them but the wife wont let me


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a guy out on Bob Sykes on Friday night selling two 704 for 75 a piece. White guy about 5'8" 180 with short short hair.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

DAMN. I missed the sale!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

> *konz (11/9/2009)*There was a guy out on Bob Sykes on Friday night selling two 704 for 75 a piece. White guy about 5'8" 180 with short short hair.


 that was me and i traded a peir cart for them and it was arranged before that stuff happened and im 6'2" 195


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

> *xyzzy (11/5/2009)*As for what type of stuff -- I want to meet anyone selling any tackle at the peer.


 i'll be on bob sikes friday night and im always selling stuff,you want a cart,or rod and reel?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool, no harm meant. Just offering up some info. Were you the guy getting pushed around in the cart? I was wandering if you were out there or not. I hope you did better than I did.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *konz (11/9/2009)*Cool, no harm meant. Just offering up some info. Were you the guy getting pushed around in the cart? I was wandering if you were out there or not. I hope you did better than I did.


I think he had shoes on, if thats what you're refering to as "did better"oke


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think that if you catch the guy he can probably be of service to all those shark anglers, they are always looking for bait.



Kim


----------

